# A Note Of Gratitude



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

I thought I'd would post a note of gratitude to all here. We just came back from Cassini Ranch. My DBIL and family could not make the date, but the four of us celebrated T'day away from the overwhelming real world. Also, many thanks to contributors that helped me troubleshoot pilot light issues: last outing a spiderweb choked the water heater resulting in a black soot-ed back flash







; this trip the oven pilot was too low







and the refrigerator ignitor would not tap-tap-tap until I reset the connector a few times.









Without the many posts describing conditions, causes, and cures we would be cussing the fool that built these things instead of roasting marshmellows.

Now about that refrigerator. I got it started Weds. night. The frozen meat kept everyting else just right until the refrigerator caught up. On T'day I wanted to try and make Panna Cotta for something differant and special, they set just fine in a little over three hours. My family thinks I need more practice unmolding to make it real pretty.








I guess I'll be getting a fine strainer to put into the OB.









Looking forward to the rally,
Scott


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

I, too, was at Casini Ranch over Thanksgiving. Sorry I missed you. . .you must have been one of the two other OB's I saw there!

I came away with two thoughts, lots of mud and the entire time I was there it was overcast. It is a great area to discover, though. We visited Ft. Ross, the southernmost Russian settlement in North America (1812-1841), Korbel Winery - makers of champagne, and of course, the coastline and surrounding countryside.

*Here are my photos of Casini Ranch.*


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Sounds like a rough weekend!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Despite your rough weekend, I am sure overall you had a good time with family?


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

Hope you still had a great weekend inspite of the little nuances that occurred.

Bob


----------

